# Diaphragmatic Attenuation Defect ICD-9 Code



## crhunt78 (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone know the correct ICD-9 code for a diaphragmatic attenuation artifact that causes an MPI stress test to be abnormal?  Do you use 794.39?  This comes up a lot and I can't find any information on how to code this dx correctly.  Please help!!


----------

